# BNA sperrt Legion-0900.



## Leser (7 April 2006)

Doch schon gesperrt! Die Bundesnetzagentur hat nun doch schon drei Monate nach dem Artikel
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=320
die Nummer öffentlich als gesperrt bekannt gegeben (Quelle: BNA, 29.3.) 
siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=125065#post125065

Warum dauert das denn so lange, obwohl sowohl der Nummernanbieter als auch der Inhalteanbieter einschlägig bekannt sind?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-8852.html

0900 - 3 - 010102   
Diensteanbieter: 
Legion Telekommunikation
GmbH
Rather Str. 110 A 
40476 Düsseldorf   

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Oct 16 11:26:43 UTC+0200 2002

wurde am 29.3.06 gesperrt (Telefon Spam)

Weiss jemand Näheres?


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: BNA sperrt Legion-0900.*



			
				Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dauert das denn so lange....


Weil derartige Eingriffe ein aufwendiges Prüf- und Owi-Verfahren voraussetzt. Ein "Schnellverfahren" dürfte nur bei dringender Gefahr für Leib und Leben möglich sein aber nicht bei derartigen, zivilen Belangen.

Die Dauer erinnert an verkrustete Strukturen veralterter Beamtenstuben - da vergehen noch Generationen, bis mit der schnellebigen Wirtschaft gleichgezogen wird (wenn überhaupt).


----------

